# thompson center venture predator 204 1:10 twist



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

been hearing alot about this 1 and 10 twist for thompson center venture/predator 204 being a misprint. well its not. called t/c they confirmed 1:10 twist. also i measured mine. yep, on the money 1:10 twist. shoots all three hornadys 32,40 and 45s. just fine 1" at a 100yrds.







)


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Love my .204. Savage Model 111 w/accutrigger. By the way, welcome to PT callmaker.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Certainly no one here said such a thing.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Certainly no one here said such a thing.


Fo Shizz, Don. Fo Shizz.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mucho scratch your *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* my dizzle


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Mucho scratch your *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* my dizzle


Say what?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bar-d I really believe Don needs some hunting time!!!! I believe his mind may be slippin from them hotdays cabin fever syndrone!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Mucho scratch your *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* my dizzle


Too many spoofs I see!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I think he has been watching too many Snoop Dog videos.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

bar-d said:


> Love my .204. Savage Model 111 w/accutrigger. By the way, welcome to PT callmaker.


well thankya bar-d. yes, sweet caliber. what bullets does yours like?


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Certainly no one here said such a thing.


hi don, no i havent heard it in here yet. been surfin some of the other forums. just some good info.







)


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Don you move up higher in the mountains?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

callmaker said:


> well thankya bar-d. yes, sweet caliber. what bullets does yours like?


I only load the Sierra 39 gr. Blitzking.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Hey Don you move up higher in the mountains?


No not yet. The wifey still needs the airport for work.


----------

